# What android phone should I get?



## StevoK (Mar 29, 2009)

I heard good things about them, considering getting them instead of an iphone.


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Which carrier are you on currently?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What area are you in?


----------



## Michael77 (Nov 14, 2005)

Depending upon your location and carrier of course, the new Motorola Droid X2-4 looks good! I don't have one (yet), but my friend got one Friday and it is wicked awesome cool!


----------

